# One Man Band cover of Boston's Foreplay/Long Time



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy. Words. Just. Don't. Do. It. Justice.

From the playing to the mix. Stellar really:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H57pWC5rvk&fmt=22


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeez...just...jeez.

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha! That was wild.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is pretty much how Tom Scholz did the Boston albums with Brad Delp on vocals and once in a while contributions from other people playing bass and drums.

Pretty good cover though!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

WOW! Really cool!

p.s Ole Jon Doesn't seem to mind the ovation!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Yet another reminder that,.....I suck! kqoct


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I played in a classic rock band in the 80s that covered Foreplay / Long Time.



We nailed it but it took four of us, LOL.


I played the organ part.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing! Talk about nailing a song!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> WOW! Really cool!
> 
> p.s Ole Jon Doesn't seem to mind the ovation!


I noticed that too. Kinda surprised given that he also has a Deluxe Strat and a 4001 Ricky. You woulda thought he's have access to a nicer acoustic. But maybe he really likes them.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Really awesome cover.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

God damn...and there's more vids of the kid.., One thing..he must have rich folks, just look at ALL the gear the kid has...man...and he's good..hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I played the organ part.


Impressive man. I'm more of a plodder on the keys. Plunk. Plunk. Plunk. Can't do nice scale runs like that at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

al3d said:


> God damn...and there's more vids of the kid.., One thing..he must have rich folks, just look at ALL the gear the kid has...man...and he's good..hehe


Or he makes a living playing music. Tools of the trade. I could see him being some kind of studio whiz or jingle-type or soundtrack writer.

Edit: just watched it again and those rooms he's using are serious audio production rooms. And he's younger than I remember last night. So I'm going with parent-in-the-music business. Or just a wunderkind -- he's reading that organ part, which is definitely not the mark of a musical slouch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> WOW! Really cool!
> 
> p.s Ole Jon Doesn't seem to mind the ovation!


Ha! Yea, you caught that did you? :smile:

I find whenever I sit down to cover something like that I don't really know where to start. I chart it out, drop a scratch guitar, some drum programming, layer bass. And by the time I get through that I'm wavering enough that its not sounding so exact any more. I'm always impressed when a one-man-band can put together a fairly intricate arrangement like that in to a tight final product.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you seen this one ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfEyZH9DGGM&feature=channel_page

Great talent... :bow:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Impressive man. I'm more of a plodder on the keys. Plunk. Plunk. Plunk. Can't do nice scale runs like that at all.


I can still do the signature arpeggios, but to put all the runs together without tripping up again would take weeks of practice.

The tricky part is nailing the bass run while doing the right hand arpeggios.


I worked a long time to get it down and had to work on it daily even when we were gigging the tune six nights a week.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well he is certainly at the higher level, and could no doubt play pro at any instrument he chooses.
IT would be a great video to show a pro band that was looking for a musician.
Doesn't he make it look easy>> LOL
Rick

This is what was wrote by i think a family member..

Jon has some nice guitars... all of which he bought himself from working day and night mostly last summer. I have some nice guitars too... but he's quickly overtaking me in the "nice guitars" dept.

These videos don't take long to do. Jon does very few takes, is an excellent reader of guitar tab, piano notation etc. and we normally use one complete take of each instrument for both audio and video. I'm considering uploading this again, but doing a split screen where the camera constantly shows each instrument being played.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I found this: http://www.examiner.com/x-5745-Hous...nd-cover-version-of-Bostons-ForeplayLong-Time

He is a fellow canadian (BC) :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

jcayer said:


> I found this: http://www.examiner.com/x-5745-Hous...nd-cover-version-of-Bostons-ForeplayLong-Time
> 
> He is a fellow canadian (BC) :smilie_flagge17:


Very cool. And for al3d: son of a music producer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very good work for sure. Hope he takes up writing and performing his own material sometime. Impressive covers are still covers.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that vocalist is great...he sounds just like boston...

awesome!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

jcayer said:


> Have you seen this one ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfEyZH9DGGM&feature=channel_page
> 
> Great talent... :bow:


WoW! They look 12!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet...AMAZING cover of a GREAT tune!
-Mikey


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well you know guys, there are musicians that play very well, and then there are ones that struggle, and get by.
There is me, been playing for over 30 yrs and, did well too learn guitar.. this guy has the GIFT>> and will no doubt be a pro someday , meaning making a good living.
I have to wonder what he is stronger at playing, maybe keyboard if he started at 5 yrs old.

Its kinda like MMA.. you have some great fighters, and then you have Anderson Silva.
Rick


----------

